# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΤΗΣ ?

## takhs764

γεια σας σημερα εβαλα το καλοριφερ σε λειτουργεια και προσεξα οτι μολις σβηση ο καυστηρας σβηνει και ο κυκλοφορητης ετσι πρεπει να γινετε?
η καλητερα ειναι ο κυκλοφορητης να δουλευε ωσπου να κρυονε το νερο οποτε θα ειχα περισοτερη ωρα μετα το σβησημο του καυστηρα ζεστη?

το καλοριφερ ειναι παλιας ποληκατοικιας

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Ο κυκλοφορητής ξεκινά από τους 40 βαθμούς και πάνω! Δες το οπωσδήποτε αύριο γιατί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο λόγο θερμοσυσσώρευσης στο λέβητα να έχεις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις!!! Έγινε καμία αλλαγή; Συνήθως έχει δικές του ασφάλειες!!!... κάτι συμβαίνει!

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν πρεπει να ειναι σωστο.Απ οτι ξερω (ο δικος μου τουλαχιστον) εχει ξεχωριστο θερμοστατη για τον κυκλοφορητη

----------


## antonis

Ο κυκλοφορητής λειτουργεί βάση της θερμοκρασίας του νερού όπου τον έχουμε ρυθμίσει. Λογικά έπρεπε να συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί και μετά την παύση του καυστήρα έως ότου η θερμοκρασία του νερού πέσει. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ αφου η θερμοκρασία στον λέβητα μπορεί να φτασει έως και 150 βαθμούς. Κάλεσε αμέσως καυστηρατζή.

----------


## stefos1

υπαρχουν δυο συνδεσμολογιες για τους κυκλοφορητες 1 ειναι συνεχη λειτουργια και η 2 με παυση λειτουργιας οταν κλεισει ο θερμοστατης χορου
αν δεν εχει πειραξει τις ρυθμισεις κανεις λογικα ειναι ενταξει

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Ο θερμοστάτης χώρου και να κλείσει ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει μέχρι να πάει τα νερά κάτω από τους 40 βαθμούς αυτό είναι κανόνας (γι αυτό στο πάνω μέρος της κάθε στήλης έχεις και το μπαϊπάς) αλλιώς άμα ξεκινήσει ο καυστήρας και τα νερά είναι στάσιμα μπορεί να έχει και σημεία με υψηλή θερμοκρασία και να έχουμε αυταναφλέξεις του πετρελαίου αν τα μπέκ ή η βαλβίδα δεν κλείσει καλά!

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

συμφωνώ με τον *PanagiotisHlektrlogos η θα λειτουργει συνεχεια η μετα τους 40 κανονας για ομιομορφη θερμανση σπιτιου*



> Ο θερμοστάτης χώρου και να κλείσει ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει μέχρι να πάει τα νερά κάτω από τους 40 βαθμούς αυτό είναι κανόνας (γι αυτό στο πάνω μέρος της κάθε στήλης έχεις και το μπαϊπάς) αλλιώς άμα ξεκινήσει ο καυστήρας και τα νερά είναι στάσιμα μπορεί να έχει και σημεία με υψηλή θερμοκρασία και να έχουμε αυταναφλέξεις του πετρελαίου αν τα μπέκ ή η βαλβίδα δεν κλείσει καλά!

----------


## stefos1

*φιλε Παναγιώτη* δεν εχουν ολες οι στηλες μπαϊπάς 
-Επισης για να κανει _αυτοαφλέξη_ το πετρελεο θελει 250 με 300 βαθμους 

-Οπως επισης δεν εχουμε πιεση στο πετρελαιο διοτι η αντλια πετρελαιου εχει σταματησει 

-Επισης στην αντλια επανω εχει και ηλεκτρομαγνητικη βαλβιδα η οποια χωρις ρευμα ειναι κλειστη αλλα δεν εχουμε ουτε μεγαλη ροη οξυγονου διοτι εχει        κοψει το μοτερ του αερα

-Εκτος απο ολα αυτα ομως βαζουμε και μια εξτρα  ηλεκτρομαγνητικη βαλβιδα κοντα στο φιλτρο πετρελεου

-Συνηθως για προστασια του λεβητα βαζουμε στους 70c βαθμους  περιπου  να κοβει ο καυστηρας οποτε κοβοντας ο κυκλοφορητης το νερο θα ανεβει στο λεβητα 10c                επιπλεον δηλαδη max 80c αν υπερβει ποτε εχουμε το θερμοστατη διπλης επαφης ο οποιος ανοιγει ηλεκτοβανα (διαμερισματος η μποιλερ) και κυκλοφορητη     ταυτοχρονα, οποτε να πεσει η θερμοκρασια στους 80c

-Το πλεονεχτιμα δε σε αυτο το συστημα (γιατι οπως ειπα παραπανω εχουμε 2 συστήματα) ειναι οτι κραταμε το ζεστο νερο μεσα στο λεβητα και δεν το κρυωνουμε πηγαινωφερνοντας απο το λεβητοστασιο εως το 5-6-7 οροφο αδικα ταυτοχρονα οταν καποιο διαμερισμα ζητησει θερμανση τοτε εχουμε μια ποσοτητα ζεστου νερου ετοιμη και ετσι δεν περιμενουμε μεγαλο χρονο

 -Παραλληλα η καταναλωση πετρελαιου ειναι λιγοτερη γιατι εχουμε ηδη αρκετο ζεστο νερο.

*Παναγιώτη* αναφερεις ποιο πανω* 
1 Συνήθως έχει δικές του ασφάλειες!!!... κάτι συμβαίνει!*  
 για πιες ασφαλειες μιλας ο κυκλοφορητης δουλευει !!

*2* _αυταναφλέξεις του πετρελαίου αν τα μπέκ ή η βαλβίδα δεν κλείσει καλά!_ 
 ο καυστήρας εχει 1 μπεκ και το οποιο δεν κλεινει δεν ειναι οπως του αυτοκηνιτου οπως και η βαλβιδες ειναι τιπου καρφη και πριν απο αυτες εχουμε φιλτρο πετρελεου  

*Μανθο* επειδη θα με τρελανεις αναφερεις _ κανονας για ομιομορφη θερμανση σπιτιου_ 
μου ετιολογεις σε παρακαλω πως γινετε αυτο.

----------

leosedf (23-12-11)

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

καλητερα τρελος παρα στον κοσμο αυτον...  :Smile:  πχ αν σε καποιο δωματιο εχεις καμια απωλεια η ενα παραθυρο ανοιχτο να καθαριση ο αερας θα κριωση πιο γρηγορα το καλοριφερ με αποτελεσμα και το δωματιο ενω αν γυρνα ο κυκλοφορητης μοιράζεται η θερμανση και κρυωνει πιο αργα τουλαχιστον το εχω παρατηρηση στο δικο μου σπιτι που εχω ξυλινα κουφοματα εχουν μεγαλη απολια και ι μια ωρα που θα σταματήσει αν κοπει καμια φορα το ρευμα και δεν γυρνα ο κυκλοφοριτης το δωματιο ειναι κρυο το σαλονι που ειναι στο κεντρο ζεστο κ.λ τωρα αν νομιζεις πως κανο λαθος για τον κυκλοφοριτη γνωμη δικη σου γνωμη δικη μ.. θα μου πεις ειναι διαφορετικα σε μονοκατικια σε πολυκατικια κοπλαν κ.α ενταξει παιζει ρολο και αυτο οσο για τα προιγουμενα δεν ξερω... τωρα βεβαια το εχω γυρηση στον ξυλολεβητα γιατη γιοκ πετρελεο  το εχω για ζεστο νερο το καλοκερι πριν 10 χρονια τον ειχαμε βαλει τον diesel οταν ειχε 40 αν θυμαμαι το πετρελεο γεμιζαμε το 7 τονο καζανι και ολλα μελη γαλα ειχαμε βαρεθει να βαζουμε ξυλα 20 χρονια γιαυτο να ομως που ξανα γυρισαν η βανες  :Smile:   sory βγηκα απο το θεμα παρασυρθηκα απελπιστηκα πεστε το οπως θελετε...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Να συμφωνήσω με τον stefos1. Εφόσον όταν σταματήσει ο καυστήρας (πχ στους 75°C), έχουμε μια μικρή άνοδο (λόγω αδράνειας) στους 85~90°C, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία του κυκλοφορητή να σταματάει με τον καυστήρα είναι πλέον η πιο οικονομική λειτουργία. Υπάρχει ανά πάσα στιγμή ζεστό νερό όταν το χρειαστούν τα σώματα και φυσικά δεν έχεις μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις της θερμοκρασίας στο χώρο σου. Αν σε συστήματα που η αδράνεια είναι μεγάλη, δηλαδή μετά το κλείσιμο του καυστήρα η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω (πχ στους μαντεμένιους), μπαίνει δοχείο αδρανείας (με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό) για να απορροφήσει την θερμότητα. 
Να μην μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά αυτό το σύστημα είναι το πιο σωστό.
Τουλάχιστον στις εγκαταστάσεις που έχω κάνει εγώ, έχω υιοθετήσει αυτό το σύστημα.

----------

leosedf (23-12-11)

----------


## leosedf

Τάκη δε βγάζεις κάνα δυο φωτογραφίες με τους θερμοστάτες όπως είναι κλπ για να δούμε?
Θυμήσου ότι ο θερμοστάτης κυκλοφορητή είναι στους 40 και του καυστήρα στους 70.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Πετρο δεν διάβασες το αρχικό μυνημα λέει λοιπόν στο τέλος οτι "το καλοριφέρ είναι παλιάς πολυκατοικίας" μη μπερδεύεσαι! Που είδες δοχείο αδράνειας και μετατροπές?  Ίσος ο συντηρητής του να του εκανε μια "πατεντούλα" για να μη "ξοδεύει" πολλά εχει την υποδομή όμως? 
Για ποια εξοικονόμηση μιλάμε από τη στιγμή που οι καμινάδες δεν είναι διπλού τοιχώματος με θερμομόνωση και αναγκάζονται να στέλνουν καυσαέρια με 250 βαθμούς έξω από το λέβητα προς αποφυγή των υγροποιήσεων είναι άλλο θέμα!
Την καλημέρα μου κύριοι!  :Smile:

----------


## MacGyver

Σε γενικές γραμμές θεωρώ οικονομικότερο και ασφαλέστερο να δουλεύει ο κυκλοφορητής ανεξάρτητα με τον θερμοστάτη χώρου.
Δηλαδή αν και ο θερμοστάτης έδωσε την εντολή ότι ο χώρος έπιασε την θερμοκρασία, αυτός να συνεχίζει να κυκλοφορεί το νερό, μέχρι να κατέβει στην τιμή του δικού του θερμοστάτη (περίπου στους 40-45).

Κύριος λόγος είναι ότι δεν θέλω να παραμένει η θερμότητα ανεκμετάλλευτη μέσα στο καζάνι και στην ουσία να χάνεται σαν απώλεια, ειδικά όταν έχω μικρό duty cycle πχ στις ποιο ήπιες μέρες η όταν οι απώλειες του σπιτιού είναι μικρές.

Προτιμώ λοιπόν να φέρω τις θερμίδες μέσα στο σπίτι με μόνα .... μείον:
α. Να ανέβει ελάχιστα η θερμοκρασία σε σχέση με αυτή που ζητά ο θερμοστάτης χώρου (στην περίπτωσή μου 0.2-0.3 βαθμούς)
β. Μια μικρή καθυστέρηση στην αρχή (όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο μιας και τα νερά είναι ήδη στους 40 παρα...).

Αρχικά είχα και εγώ το ίδιο ΄πρόβλημα', και το τροποποίησα ανάλογα.
Η αλλαγή γίνεται στην κλέμα, απλά χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια προϋποθέτουν την ύπαρξη ατομικού καυστήρα, χωρίς ηλεκτροβάνα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Να συμφωνήσω με τον stefos1. Εφόσον όταν σταματήσει ο καυστήρας (πχ στους 75°C), έχουμε μια μικρή άνοδο (λόγω αδράνειας) στους 85~90°C, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία του κυκλοφορητή να σταματάει με τον καυστήρα είναι πλέον η πιο οικονομική λειτουργία. Υπάρχει ανά πάσα στιγμή ζεστό νερό όταν το χρειαστούν τα σώματα και φυσικά δεν έχεις μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις της θερμοκρασίας στο χώρο σου. Αν σε συστήματα που η αδράνεια είναι μεγάλη, δηλαδή μετά το κλείσιμο του καυστήρα η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω (πχ στους μαντεμένιους), μπαίνει δοχείο αδρανείας (με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό) για να απορροφήσει την θερμότητα. 
> Να μην μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά αυτό το σύστημα είναι το πιο σωστό.
> Τουλάχιστον στις εγκαταστάσεις που έχω κάνει εγώ, έχω υιοθετήσει αυτό το σύστημα.


  << Αν σε συστήματα που η αδράνεια είναι μεγάλη, δηλαδή μετά το κλείσιμο του καυστήρα η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω (πχ στους μαντεμένιους), μπαίνει δοχείο αδρανείας (με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό) για να απορροφήσει την θερμότητα.>>…<< δοχείο αδρανείας >> … << με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό >>
  Κάνεις μια περιγραφή αυτών, και που - πως συνδέονται;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Πετρο δεν διάβασες το αρχικό μυνημα  λέει λοιπόν στο τέλος οτι "το καλοριφέρ είναι παλιάς πολυκατοικίας" μη  μπερδεύεσαι! Που είδες δοχείο αδράνειας και μετατροπές?  Ίσος ο  συντηρητής του να του εκανε μια "πατεντούλα" για να μη "ξοδεύει" πολλά  εχει την υποδομή όμως? 
> Για ποια εξοικονόμηση μιλάμε από τη στιγμή που οι καμινάδες δεν είναι  διπλού τοιχώματος με θερμομόνωση και αναγκάζονται να στέλνουν καυσαέρια  με 250 βαθμούς έξω από το λέβητα προς αποφυγή των υγροποιήσεων είναι  άλλο θέμα!
> Την καλημέρα μου κύριοι!


Ισα ίσα οι παλιοί λέβητες έχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα νερού που μπορεί και απορροφά την όποια άνοδο θερμοκρασίας (έχουν μεγάλη θερμοχωρητικότητα). Δηλαδή από μόνοι τους είναι δοχεία αδρανείας.
Τουλάχιστον στην δική μου οικοδομή *και* στο πατρικό μου, ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει με τον τρόπο που λέω χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Δεν είπα να κάνει μετατροπές. Απλά λέω πως είναι τα πράγματα.




> << Αν σε συστήματα που η αδράνεια είναι μεγάλη, δηλαδή μετά το κλείσιμο του καυστήρα η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω (πχ στους μαντεμένιους), μπαίνει δοχείο αδρανείας (με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό) για να απορροφήσει την θερμότητα.>>…<< δοχείο αδρανείας >> … << με τον ανάλογο αυτοματισμό >>
>   Κάνεις μια περιγραφή αυτών, και που - πως συνδέονται;


Δες εδώ, ένα παράδειγμα: http://www.eco-flame.gr/?page_id=53
Γενικά μπαίνει δοχείο αδρανείας σε συστήματα που εχουν μεγάλη αδράνεια (Κλασικό παράδειγμα οι ξυλολέβητες.)και φυσικά σε υβριδικά συστήματα (γεωθερμία, ηλιοθερμία κτλ., όχι οτι δεν μπορούν να μπούν παντού, εκεί που χρειάζονται ανα πάσα στιγμη ζεστό νερό χρήσης. 
Τέλος πάντων είναι ενα μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## stefos1

αντε ξανα να πω πως _υπαρχουν δυο συνδεσμολογιες για τους κυκλοφορητες 1 ειναι συνεχη  λειτουργια και η 2 με παυση λειτουργιας οταν κλεισει ο θερμοστατης χορου_
οποια και να χρησιμοποιηθει το συστημα θα λειτουργήσει φτανει να εχει γινει σωστη εγκατασταση στο δικτυο του καλοριφερ πιο πανω εξηγω γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερη λυση η παυση του κυκλοφορητη

*Ηλιας Α* δοχείο αδρανείας μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και ενα μποιλερ η ενα ς ηλιακος τριπλης ενέργειας

*ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988* αν το σπιτι μπαζει απο παντου η ενα σωμα ειναι μικροτερο απο το προβλεπομενο τοτε ειναι μια ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση η δικια σου !!! 

Εδω μιλαμε για το κανονα απο κει και περα ο καθενας πραττει με τα δικατου δεδομενα εγω οταν κανω εγκατασταση καλοριφερ (με συνεννοηση με τον ηλεκτρολογο) το στηνω με αυτο τον τροπο, εχει μεγαλυτερο κοστος και βεβαια γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογικου αυτοματισμου απο το να αφησω το κυκλοφορητη απλα να λειτουργει συνεχως

----------

Ηλιας Α (23-12-11)

----------


## stefos1

> β. Μια μικρή καθυστέρηση στην αρχή (όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο μιας και τα νερά είναι ήδη στους 40 παρα...).


η μικρή καθυστέρηση στην αρχή δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πετρελαιο ειναι για να ανεβαζεις κατα 30-25c βαθμους το νερο. Δηλαδη νερο 40-45c να το πας στους 70c διαφορετικα ειναι 60c να παει στους 70c σχεδον 1/3 επιπλεον πετρελαιο
επιπλεον ξεχνατε πως ο λεβητας ειναι μονωμενος και σε μικρο και προστατευμενο δωματιο απο καιρο συνηθως

----------


## MacGyver

α. Σε ατομική θέρμανση δεν με ενδιαφέρει να φτάσω τους 70 βαθμούς, με ενδιαφέρει να πιάσω την θερμοκρασία στο χώρο και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία των νερών, και πριν πιάσει τους 70.
β. Όποια μόνωση και να υπάρχει, εγώ που έφερα την θερμική ενέργεια μέσα στο σπίτι είμαι ο κερδισμένος.

Ποτέ η συσσώρευση δεν είναι αποδοτική, απλά είναι αναγκαίο κακό.
Αυτός είναι και ένας λόγος που κάνει τους καυστήρες αερίου οικονομικότερους, η μικρή ποσότητα αποθηκευμένου νερού στο 'καζάνι' τους.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Στο δοχείο αδράνειας (μεγάλο μπόιλερ  το οποίο παίρνει και ηλιακούς συλλέκτες με έξτρα κοντρόλερ και κυκλοφορητή) τα νερά του λέβητα δεν γυρνάνε με κυκλοφορητή? Μόνα τους πάνε? Άρα πρέπει να έχουμε 2 κυκλοφορητές κατ ελάχιστον.
 1 της κύριας κυκλοφορίας προς τα σώματα και 
1 της κυκλοφορίας στο δοχείο αδράνειας. Αν έχουμε και ηλιακούς συλλέκτες στη ταράτσα ακόμα 1 κυκλοφορητή.  Σωστά η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## stefos1

> Στο δοχείο αδράνειας (μεγάλο μπόιλερ  το οποίο παίρνει και ηλιακούς συλλέκτες με έξτρα κοντρόλερ και κυκλοφορητή) τα νερά του λέβητα δεν γυρνάνε με κυκλοφορητή? Μόνα τους πάνε? Άρα πρέπει να έχουμε 2 κυκλοφορητές κατ ελάχιστον.
>  1 της κύριας κυκλοφορίας προς τα σώματα και 
> 1 της κυκλοφορίας στο δοχείο αδράνειας. Αν έχουμε και ηλιακούς συλλέκτες στη ταράτσα ακόμα 1 κυκλοφορητή.  Σωστά η κάνω λάθος?


δοχείο αδρανείας μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και ενα μποιλερ η ενα ς ηλιακος τριπλης ενέργειας 
δηλαδη με 2 ηλεκτροβανες και με ενα κυκλοφορητή μπορεις να το ελέγχεις αναλογα την εγκατασταση

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> δοχείο αδρανείας μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και ενα μποιλερ η ενα ς ηλιακος τριπλης ενέργειας 
> δηλαδη με 2 ηλεκτροβανες και με ενα κυκλοφορητή μπορεις να το ελέγχεις αναλογα την εγκατασταση


Δεν απάντησες όμως στην ερώτηση μου; 
Η κυκλοφορία του νερού στο κύκλωμα λέβητας - δοχείο αδράνειας γίνεται με φυσική ροή; Σαφώς και όχι.
Άρα την κυκλοφορία την κάνει ένας κυκλοφορητής. 
Αυτός μπορεί να είναι ο κύριος κυκλοφορητής και με αλλαγή (κλείνει η μία ηλεκτροβάνα η μία ανοίγει η άλλη) να αλλάζει τη κυκλοφορία του νερού από τα σώματα στο δοχείο αδράνειας και αντίστροφα.  Εγώ θα έβαζα μια τρίοδο ηλεκτροβάνα και θα κέρδιζα και 100 ευρώ περίπου.
Η μπορεί να σταματάει ο κύριος κυκλοφορητης (για το κύκλωμα των σωμάτων) και να ξεκινάει ένας μικρότερος κυκλοφορητής πού να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά υπενθυμίζω ότι: 
Ο  υπολογισμός για την εκλογή ενός κυκλοφορητή ισούται με  το άθροισμα των πτώσεων πίεσης της εγκατάστασης:
α) Πτώση πίεσης στον λέβητα (εξαρτάται από τον λέβητα).
β) Πτώση πίεσης στην τετράοδη βάννα αναμείξεως (εάν υπάρχει).
γ) Πτώση πίεσης στο δυσμενέστερο επιδαπέδιο κύκλωμα (υπολογίζεται).
δ) Πτώση πίεσης στην ηλεκτροβάννα του παραπάνω κυκλώματος (από τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά κατασκευαστή).
ε) Πτώση πίεσης του κατακόρυφου κυκλώματος μέχρι το κολλεκτέρ του δυσμενέστερου επιδαπέδιου κυκλώματος.
Το  άθροισμα των παραπάνω πτώσεων πίεσης το πολλαπλασιάζω με ένα συντελεστή για  λόγους ασφαλείας στην περίπτωση που αυξηθούν στην πράξη οι πτώσεις  πίεσης.
Όπως κατάλαβες το κύκλωμα λέβητας - δοχείο αδράνειας δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να έχει τις ίδιες ανάγκες από το κύκλωμα λέβητας - κατακόρυφες σωληνώσεις - κολεκτερ - επιδαπέδιο κύκλωμα - σώματα και επιστροφή άρα και οι κυκλοφορητές όσο αφορά τα χαρακτηριστικά τους δεν πλησιάζουν σε τίποτα. 
Πέρα από αυτό όμως. Διάβασε ξανά το #1 και δες τι απάντησα στο #2.  Ο κύριος Τάκης είπε ότι ο κυκλοφορητής σταματά μόλις κλείσει ο καυστήρας.  Εγώ του είπα ότι αν είναι πάνω από 40 βαθμούς έχει πρόβλημα και πιθανόν μεγάλο αν όμως είναι κάτω από 40 βαθμούς καλά κάνει και κλείνει(όχι πως έπρεπε να δουλεύει αν είναι κάτω από 40 με καυστήρα ΟΝ, αλλά λέμε και τη περίπτωση που μόλις πήρε μπροστά και με τη κυκλοφορία έτυχε και έπεσε η θερμοκρασία). Δεν ρώτησε κανείς για τι συστήματα υπάρχουν και αν γίνεται να κάνουμε μια ανάλυση γι αυτά. Δεν υπάρχει κυκλοφορία μέσα στο λέβητα πριν πέσει η θερμοκρασία είναι πρόβλημα το τι δεν το ξέρω!
Καλά Χριστούγεννα.

----------

